# media player bloccante lo schermo

## darkmanPPT

Mi chiedo, esiste una cosa del genere?

mi spiego meglio.

l'idea è che vorrei usare il mio pc a mo' di media station. l'idea è che, tipo, durante una festa, uno si trova il pc, carica la musica che vuole, seleziona le tracce che vuole da un catalogo a disposizione ma qualsiasi altra cosa (girare per il mio pc, aprire shell, fare log-out, etc etc) gli sia negata.

a me piacerebbe che si potesse prendere amarok e dirgli di girare in modalità full-screen (cosa che si può fare) ma impedire a chiunque provi a chiuderlo di poterlo chiudere e usare il pc come gli pare e piace.

una specie di screen-saver, se vogliamo dirlo così, dove vi sono solo una playlist, i comandi "successivo", "precendete", "stop", "play".

è da un po' che cerco ma non trovo nulla.

esiste qualcosa per linux?

io uso kde, ma se anche non è per kde, va bene lo stesso.

----------

## ago

non conosco nulla di simile, un'alternativa potrebbe essere usare una live

----------

## darkmanPPT

sto iniziando a pensare che con kde ce la posso fare.

ce l'ho fatta, direi, al 90%

mi spiego.

ho notato che se clicco tasto destro sulle proprietà della finestra, kde mi permette di inserire le "impostazioni specifiche per la finestra".

da là intanto son risucito a far qualcosa. (poi le impostazioni si cancellano dal pannello di controllo, nel caso)

non diventa un blocca schermo, ma blocco la possibilità di fare alt+F4 e dunque la possibilità di chiudere la finestra. inoltre, impostandola come "sopra a tutti" e in modalità da occupare tutto lo spazio dello schermo, ottengo un effetto un po' simile.

(ah, chiaramente, poi, per chiudere la finestra devo loggarmi da qualche altra parte e killare il programma a manina, altrimenti qualsiasi cosa faccia non si "vede" perchè in background)

mettendola sopra tutti, risulta anche sopra i pannelli (che diventano dunque inutilizzabili). (ma non sopra Yakuake, che, vabbè, basta chiuderlo, nel caso)

il neo è che si può sempre cambiare le impostazioni della finestra (perchè il bordo alto con il menù rimane). forse c'è un modo per dire a kde di togliere anche quello. (che sarebbe "a schermo intero", ma stranamente non riesco a selezionare l'opzione)

a quel punto sarebbe perfetto.

----------

## Zizo

Anche se riuscissi a togliere le decorazioni della finestra tieni presente che quel menù è raggiungibile premendo Alt+F3. Inoltre dovresti impedire il riavvio di X tramite Ctrl+Alt+Backspace e l'accesso ai vari Vt tramite Ctrl+Alt+F1/2/etc anche se generalmente con quest'ultimi è necessaria l'autenticazione.

Io la vedrei più in questo modo: crei un runlevel specifico in /etc/runlevels, dove avvii il minimo indispensabile (rete, ssh e alsa?) e un server X senza windows manager, che non sia riavviabile e che possa eseguire solo amarok.

Nell'init script per l'avvio di X potresti inserire un loop infinito che esegue qualcosa tipo "X -config ${XORG_CONFIG} -ac -br -nolisten tcp :${DISPLAY} ${VT} & DISPLAY="${DISPLAY}" amarok", il tutto naturalmente via "su utente -c" per non eseguirlo come root.

Quasi quasi creerei un utente apposito, differente dal tuo usuale, così se qualcuno combina pasticci con la configurazione di amarok non intacca la tua e soprattutto non deve avere il permesso di cancellare i file audio dal sistema tramite dei permessi ad hoc.

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, però, tieni conto che se la musica va e l'unico modo per cambiare finestra è "uscire" da amarok, allora ci si accorge subito che uno sta facendo qualcosa di anomalo: la musica si ferma (perchè si esce da amarok).

oh, beh, certo: la tua soluzione è migliore (lo dico ad intuito, anche se non ho l'ho ancora provata)..

visto che ho ancora tempo, vorrei provare a vedere di trovare una soluzione più "easy".

--------------------------------------------

edit: ok, adesso ho capito l'alt+f3.

doh!

... e io che speravo...

-----------------------------------------

edit: su kde si possono bloccare, sempre sulla specifica finestra, le shortcut globali.

quindi, disabilitandole, si ottiene una finestra non più "modificabile" (infatti alt f3 non funziona)

----------

## Onip

e spulciare i vari software da media server che ci sono in giro ? (tipo xbmc)

magari hanno un plugin che soddisfa alle tue esigenze

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Onip wrote:*   

> e spulciare i vari software da media server che ci sono in giro ? (tipo xbmc)
> 
> magari hanno un plugin che soddisfa alle tue esigenze

 

non sapevo nemmeno che esistessero certe cose.

xbmc è davvero figo!

mo' lo provo.

----------

